# TNT Lemon Pasta



## kadesma (May 17, 2012)

Cook 1/2 lb. of fresh egg pasta,fettuccine is nice also a linguine. While waiting for the pasta water to boil melt 2 Tab. butter in a saucepan. Stir in the zest of 4 lemons.Add 1 cup of heacy cream and bring to a boil.Remove from heat and add about 1 oz of grated parmigiano stir to melt the cheese. Season with salt and pepper now add lemon juice to taste When pasta is cooked drain return to pot and toss with sauce. Serve Immediately. This sauce is wonderful  warm over chicken or fish even heaven forbid rabbit You can dress up the pasta with some basil or dill which i love so enjoy
kadesma


----------



## Alix (May 17, 2012)

kadesma said:


> Stir in the zest of 4 lemons.



Oh my. This sounds delicious! I had a pound of ground beef out for dinner, but I'm rethinking my options now!


----------



## kadesma (May 17, 2012)

Alix said:


> Oh my. This sounds delicious! I had a pound of ground beef out for dinner, but I'm rethinking my options now!


Glad you like it Alix. How's about adding some lemon zest and shallot,garlic and make tny meat balls then just baste them with lemon butter? Let me know what you decide.
kades


----------



## Alix (May 17, 2012)

I was thinking a bit of diced turkey breast topped with green onion and maybe an avocado tomato salad on the side.


----------



## kadesma (May 17, 2012)

Alix said:


> I was thinking a bit of diced turkey breast topped with green onion and maybe an avocado tomato salad on the side.


Sounds yummy Alix.
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 17, 2012)

Oh that sounds very good, Ma!  Scribbling it down for the weekend and if I can find some yellow lemons.  Last week they were all green.


----------



## Alix (May 17, 2012)

We added in sautéed broccoli and chicken and it was fabulous! My girls declared it a huge hit and its now in our repertoire. Thanks kadesma.


----------



## kadesma (May 17, 2012)

Alix said:


> We added in sautéed broccoli and chicken and it was fabulous! My girls declared it a huge hit and its now in our repertoire. Thanks kadesma.


Glad to hear this Alix, It gives me another recipe idea to use. Thank you and those pretty girls of yours.
kades


----------



## Addie (May 17, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh that sounds very good, Ma! Scribbling it down for the weekend and if I can find some yellow lemons. Last week they were all green.


 
Silly girl! Those were limes, not lemons.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 17, 2012)

Addie said:


> Silly girl! Those were limes, not lemons.





They were lemons...just got picked too soon.  I tried them once and they are the bitterest thing ever!  I won't even pick them if they have a greenish cast to them, they have to be pure lemon yellow.


----------



## kadesma (May 17, 2012)

Addie said:


> Silly girl! Those were limes, not lemons.


That's what I thought
kades


----------



## kadesma (May 17, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh that sounds very good, Ma!  Scribbling it down for the weekend and if I can find some yellow lemons.  Last week they were all green.


Oh crap, green lemons. How do we ripen them up?
ma


----------



## Dawgluver (May 17, 2012)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Oh crap, green lemons. How do we ripen them up?
> ma



Can you do the apple/banana paper bag thing?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 17, 2012)

When I got the two last year, I only used one (and ruined a salmon filet), I tried ripening the other.  It never ripened, I tried all the tricks, but it just got soft and died.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 17, 2012)

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> Can you do the apple/banana paper bag thing?



Nope, I just looked it up.  Once picked, that's it.  No further ripening.


----------



## kadesma (May 17, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Can you do the apple/banana paper bag thing?


We could try. I wonder if they will cause puckering?
ma


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 17, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Nope, I just looked it up.  Once picked, that's it.  Though a green skin doesn't mean the flesh isn't ripe.



I beg to differ...it was horribly bitter.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 17, 2012)

You guys are too fast!  Yes, nothing can ripen an already picked citrus!

Bummer.


----------



## Snip 13 (May 18, 2012)

Now this sound fab!!!


----------



## kadesma (May 18, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> Now this sound fab!!!



Thank you snip. Glad you like the recipe.
kades


----------



## GotGarlic (May 18, 2012)

kadesma said:


> Glad you like it Alix. How's about adding some lemon zest and shallot,garlic and make tiny meat balls then just baste them with lemon butter? Let me know what you decide.
> kades



We had a dish like this in Florence, Italy, a couple of years ago - tiny meatballs with lemon zest and lemony pasta sauce. It was really good. I'm going to have to try this.


----------



## kadesma (May 18, 2012)

GotGarlic said:


> We had a dish like this in Florence, Italy, a couple of years ago - tiny meatballs with lemon zest and lemony pasta sauce. It was really good. I'm going to have to try this.



this recipe was just for the pasta, the meatballs were a suggestion to Alix for her dinner. But tiny lemony meatballs does sound good.
kades


----------



## GotGarlic (May 18, 2012)

kadesma said:


> this recipe was just for the pasta, the meatballs were a suggestion to Alix for her dinner. But tiny lemony meatballs does sound good.
> kades



I understand. Just wanted to chime in that having meatballs with the lemon pasta was a good suggestion.


----------



## kadesma (May 18, 2012)

GotGarlic said:


> I understand. Just wanted to chime in that having meatballs with the lemon pasta was a good suggestion.


Glad you did
kades


----------



## CWS4322 (May 21, 2012)

This sounds really good and a great way to use the last of the preserved lemons I have, maybe with some greek black olives. Thanks, kadesma!


----------



## kadesma (May 21, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> This sounds really good and a great way to use the last of the preserved lemons I have, maybe with some greek black olives. Thanks, kadesma!


Let mr know how it tastes with the preserved lemon. I have some begging to be used.
kades


----------



## Sandyj (Jul 15, 2012)

This recipe looks delicious, Kadesma. I haven't logged on here for ages and ages, and when I saw your recipe, I knew it would be good.
What I have in the kitchen tonight is some (thin) Italian Sausage, and I think some jarred sun-dried tomato. I also have Andrea frozen ravioli. I was thinking of making some sort of sauce to go with this, and stumbled on your recipe.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 15, 2012)

Sandyj said:


> This recipe looks delicious, Kadesma. I haven't logged on here for ages and ages, and when I saw your recipe, I knew it would be good.
> What I have in the kitchen tonight is some (thin) Italian Sausage, and I think some jarred sun-dried tomato. I also have Andrea frozen ravioli. I was thinking of making some sort of sauce to go with this, and stumbled on your recipe.


Hi Sandy,
so glad to see you here. You've been missed. Hope you enjoy the recipe. Come visit more often. 
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 16, 2012)

This sounds wonderful Kades, thank you for sharing


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 16, 2012)

*Kadesma: Homemade Lemon Fettuccini Sounds Fab*

 This sounds right up my alley ... I love it, as it is so simple, fragrant of citrus and basil and simple ... I do not eat too much meat, and I have had fish or octopus every day since my arrival --- so this is just perfect.

This is a well known dish in the Amalfi Coast region of Napoli, Campagna and Sicilia where lemons are widely grown ... 

Off to Farmer´s Fruit Market for lemons and basil and need to re-check to see if I am stocked with other ingredients. Need semolina and pasta flours too ...  

Thanks for posting. 

Have a nice summer. 
Margi.


----------

